# Action shot of Sage



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

One of the show photographers got a couple of action shots of Sage, when she Best of Breed recently in Tulsa right after the tornado...

~~


Sage by KarmicWhimsy, on Flickr

~~


Sage by KarmicWhimsy, on Flickr


----------



## Saxony (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Congradulations, very pretty Girl !


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretty girl. Looks like she was having a good time. I love watching the GSDs in the ring.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful girl. She reminds me of Pyrate.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ah, Sage. That girl has a good time wherever she goes.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Good girl!!!


----------

